# Duck Hunting Near Naples?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There are some ducks in estero bay. But you better check with fwc before you go. There are some areas that are preserves and areas within city limits.

Your best bet is on the Calusahatchee. Upstream of the 75 bridge there are some good areas. Port Charlotte has some real good hunting. 

Put time on the water and you'll find them.


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

Thanks haha, yeah should've phrased it better, I don't really know where it is permitted to hunt. Wasn't looking to steal any spots haha


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I didn't take it that way. I gave you some general areas the you can hunt and will need to spend time finding them. The move around, they don't just stay at the north side of the third island from the ramp.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Z, there's so many people living on or near the Caloosahatchee, that they'll call FWC if they hear the thumpin. Plus boaters are unpredictable there.

You have limited but good options near Naples. I will PM the info to you.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Ducks in FL.....lol....good one......


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> Ducks in FL.....lol....good one......


I don't want to hear it Steve! You guys grow them in the corn fields and we only get a few token birds when they can't stand the cold anymore! LOL


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Yea Ted I am a lot like those mallards. Fatten up then head south for the winter.....hehehe


----------



## Ambush1 (Sep 26, 2016)

zlenart1 said:


> Anyone know where you can duck hunt around Naples? I've always hunted with my Uncle in the Ft. Pierce area or on Okeechobee, but I have my own shotgun now and want to start hunting in my own area.


Westwall Outfitters Port Charlotte


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> Yea Ted I am a lot like those mallards. Fatten up then head south for the winter.....hehehe


Sometimes you can pretend you're up north....


----------



## 1shotmike (Feb 23, 2016)

blackmagic1 said:


> Sometimes you can pretend you're up north....


Oh Yeah, Mangroves and Mallards! Looks like somebody bin pokin' about the 10K Islands NWR!


----------

